# male or female metriaclima hajomaylandi...



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

male or female metriaclima hajomaylandi...
i think it's a female... it's a 4.5" fish...

why i don't find any information on that cichlid on cichlid-forum???
maybe is classified under another name???


















i have buy one other last week end and i try to take some photo when i can...
but the other measuring (2.5")


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

looks to be a female.. most greberi females keep a yellow anal fin and rarely have more than 1 egg spot.. the males will have a much yellower face


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

thanks for your help...


----------

